# Solicito diagrama amplificador Audiobahn 2002t



## negro14 (Oct 21, 2014)

Saludos alguien tendra diagrama de ampli audiobahn 2002t el asunto es que se calienta demasiado transistor de la fuente  gracias de antemano


----------



## nasaserna (Oct 21, 2014)

Buenas, bienvenido al foro.
la pregunta es....  el amplificador funciona correctamente?
puede ser que sea parte del diseño, puede que sea usado como regulador, y se calientan bastante, pero si el diseñoesta bien, lo soportará, tambien sin mucho problema puedes mejorar el discipador de calor


----------



## negro14 (Oct 23, 2014)

nasaserna dijo:


> Buenas, bienvenido al foro.
> la pregunta es....  el amplificador funciona correctamente?
> puede ser que sea parte del diseño, puede que sea usado como regulador, y se calientan bastante, pero si el diseñoesta bien, lo soportará, tambien sin mucho problema puedes mejorar el discipador de calor[/QUOTE
> 
> ...


----------

